# My eevvil Christmas soap. Bust !



## jenneelk (Sep 23, 2013)

*Halloween now.. My eevvil Christmas soap. Bust !*

Had to share this ugly.
Didn't plan for this one and think it's quite funny. 
Wanted to try some cake decorating colors I don't use anymore and glad I did a small batch. 
Was supposed to be black with red in the middle but had to mix so much for red that it started to set up. It's now an evil looking black and red. :/
Here's the kicker.. It's scented like Xmas sweet brown sugar dessert.
No clue what I'll do with it! :/


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

Call it Santa's coal?


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

^^^^  Ha!  great idea Santa's coal!  Looks nice Jennee.  Post cut pics when you can.  Funny cuz my small batches are 1 pounders and what's this, 3?  I still get nervous doing 2 lbs worrying if I'll ruin that much ingredients.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd call it bad Santa


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm dying to see this one cut! I tried green food coloring and it literally disappeared as soon as it hit the lye/oil mix.. So I figured red or any other food color would do the same, but yours looks nice and bright! I don't think it's ugly at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

That's one of those logs that you can't wait to see what's on the inside.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 23, 2013)

I bet it is beautiful inside ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh I like both of those names! I was thinking Santa Poo! LOL

The pic on my computer makes it look like there is green... but it's just black and red. Personally I think the black is going to overtake everything and the inside will just be dark! Like really won't see all the red.
It was a bright red and about 50/50 with black. I'm having it gel in hopes the red will pop more but as of now the red on top is barely there. :/


----------



## ashley8072 (Sep 23, 2013)

That looks awesome! I was thinking Yule Log as soon as I seen it. 


P!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

It doesn't look bad to me at all..


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 24, 2013)

It's so 'hell' ish looking.
Changing to Halloween name or 'nightmare before Christmas'. Lol
Smells great and not at all like it looks.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 24, 2013)

The soap looks great maybe a little Haloweenish but still nice.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a gorgeous swirl, nothing hellish about that except it isn't what you wanted..Soap is so darn fickle!!!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 25, 2013)

Up close its a jet black and red.. looks ominous. LOL 

I keep thinking of dark caverns and red fire when I see it.. like a devil. :/


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's beautiful!  Black and Red is wonderful together!  Santa Coal that's my vote!


----------



## renata (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I think it looks great!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 25, 2013)

I like it too ..... maybe not what you wanted but far from devilish


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like Bad Santa...lol     I hate when things don't turn out like the vision in my head..just remember when people ask "you meant to do this"   Can't wait to see the cut pictures.  Maybe it will be beautiful on the inside.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like it....looks pretty cool.


----------



## neeners (Sep 26, 2013)

looks awesome to me!  I like bad santa


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful swirls! Black & red is great for any time of year, isn't it?


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 28, 2013)

That's a lot like my "dragon's blood" soap in terms of looks.  I like it.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the look of this a lot. Not what you had planned but still very nice.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks all.
I'm doing my first carnival fair with my current business at my kids school in a few weeks and we had over 500 families at year. Hoping for a good turn out again and  going to push towards boys with a 'Darth Maul' name.. Courtesy of my 10 and 8 year old boys.


----------



## Forsenuf (Sep 30, 2013)

What about using it as a Halloween soap? Sweet scents play into the candy aspect of Halloween- and the black and red certainly lend themselves to something with blood or vampires.


----------

